# Talgarth Asylum - Mid Wales hospital - Mid July 2011



## player62 (Jul 26, 2011)

First post from me.. I think my interest in abandoned places grew from a road trip across route 66 in the USA last year so I was keen to get myself around some UK based abandoned places and so I happened across Talgarth mid July along with two mates, one camera, half a pair of jeans by the end of the trip (courtesy or razor wire) but a good set of photos which hopefully you will enjoy!

We turned up at about 6am expecting to struggle to get on site, but without many complications we were up and over the fence and uninterrupted on site for a good 3 to 4 hours the only hiccup being the fact that once on site, we managed somehow to climb back out only to have to scale a substantial wall just to avoid the mass of razor wire and all manner of potential injuries.

So the history - by know you know most of it, but a bit of info to keep to the posting rules given i'm new here!! 

The Mid Wales Hospital is a former psychiatric hospital in Talgarth, Wales. It was officially opened on 22nd February 1903 and was formally known as the Brecon and Radnor Joint Asylum and later Mid Wales Counties Mental Hospital before it became the Mid Wales Hospital in 1921. It is of an echelon (compact arrow) style. This type was widespread in England and Wales and provided convenient access to most areas in what were huge structures. They could also be extended without operational problems. The complex was built on an estate of 261 acres known as Chancefield.

The Mid Wales hospital was built to cater for 352 patients and in addition to the farm, service departments including a tailor, baker, shoe maker, printing shops, kitchen, laundry and church. There were market gardens which consisted of about 8 acres and an additional asset was a steam powered lorry, one of the first to be used in the area, which was mainly used to haul coal and other goods from the railway station in Talgarth.

In April 1940, 315 beds were made available for military mental patients. Later during the war, the military section became a prisoner of war hospital. The war departments released most of their beds on 31st December 1946. In December 1955, the number of patients had reached 496 i.e. 25% overcrowded. Consequently Wards East 7 and 8 and an X Ray Department were added to cope with demand. A new treatment block was built in 1965 and an Occupational Therapy Department in 1971. The site was also home to the Mid and West Wales College of Nursing and Midwifery in later years.

With new health legislations coming into force in the 1980s/90s and 'Care in the Community' the hospital was wound down and the entire site closed for good in the mid 1990s. Some facilities moved into nearby Bronllys Hospital (formally South Wales Sanitorium). This is still open and run by the NHS Powys Local Health Board, whose Headquarters are also based here. Although there have been recent rumours of this hospital too closing.

The vast estate is now privately owned after being controversially sold for approx. £355,000 a number of years ago. The buildings have become run down and some derelict. There are signs of demolision throughout the site.

There have been plans to re-develop the site as business park, however the site lies on the edge of a town with a poor economy and situated in a rural area has made things difficult.

so onto the photos..




Talgarth Asylum panoramic - A1 - 7707 by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (10) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (12) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (15) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (23) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (24) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (26) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (31) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (35) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (36) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (40) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (42) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (45) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (47) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (48) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (49) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (52) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales - Bar by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales - Corridor by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales - Wallpaper by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales - Kitchen by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (60) by KGMJ, on Flickr

hope you enjoyed those! any comments welcome!

from Talgarth we jumped in the car and headed up to Denbigh.. another post to come with my denbigh photos!


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 26, 2011)

I enjoyed these very much..must get clued up on how to do panos cos yours are great.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 26, 2011)

Wicked panoramic photos there... Place looks awesome...


----------



## neill (Jul 26, 2011)

These some of the best pictures i have seen of the place. I did think about going to this place last year but did not get round to it. This has renewed me interest - Thanks!


----------



## MD (Jul 26, 2011)

Great shot !
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgmj/5959448420/

shame about the piano tho


----------



## MeriDuque (Jul 27, 2011)

Smashing photos! Thanks!!


----------



## player62 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheers guys - really appreciate your comments. I'm a big fan of panoramic photography so do most of my photos in this manner. 

Here are a few additions for you.. i took about 100 panoramic pictures while i was there - so here are a few more for you! hope you enjoy them! i have a full set of photos on my flickr account at - 




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (5) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (16) by KGMJ, on Flickr#




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (18) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (9) by KGMJ, on Flickr



Bit of HDR to finish off






Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (10)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (2)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (4)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (17)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 - Fire exit - no way out_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (23)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales2 (13) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Talgarth Lunatic Asylum - Mid Wales (16)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr


Full set can be found here! http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgmj/sets/72157627097416043/with/5981146690/

Thanks again!!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't believe the state of the place!  Some great shots though.



MD said:


> Great shot !
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kgmj/5959448420/
> 
> shame about the piano tho



I agree about the piano...


----------



## disco_biscuit (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow cracking pictures, love the last one


----------

